# JB4 Group 10 For Sale $225



## dracz91 (Jan 5, 2009)

I got a new car, another VW. Back in a GTI. So no longer need the JB4 from my Sportwagen 1.4T

It’s the group 10 JB4. Got it direct from Burger Tuning, they’re currently on back order

Loved it when i had it on the car, just the little bit of extra power made the car a lot more fun.

Used for 6 months. All wires are there, no issues, pretty straightforward product.

$225 shipped within the lower 48!
Buyer pays for PP fees.

Or best offer!


----------



## dracz91 (Jan 5, 2009)

Price drop!


----------



## dracz91 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump! Make a reasonable offer. Want it gone


----------



## Mmmtaco (May 28, 2021)

Is it still available?


----------



## dracz91 (Jan 5, 2009)

SOLD


----------

